# What does your shoe wardrobe consist of?



## Ronni

I have a lot of shoes.  I like shoes.  I want to be able to match my shoes to whatever I'm wearing, not just color, but style, as well.  I don't want to wear an open toed sandal with a dress that requires pumps, or a wedge heel with completely casual attire. 

But I have plenty of women friends who pretty much just wear one pair of sandal or flip flop type shoes in the summer, and another, closed toe type in the winter.  I just cannot fathom that, anymore than they can fathom my insistence on wearing so many different colors and styles.  

What about you?


----------



## Lewkat

At my age comfort reigns supreme.  All my shoes are slip on and while a few are dressy for "those" occasions, most are deck shoe types or penny loafer styles.  I usually wear only Bass Weejuns, or Eastland loafers.  Sperry, Eastland and Sebago are my favorite deck shoes.  I have Grasshoppers and Sketchers that I occasionally just switch off on.


----------



## Keesha

Oh boy. Let’s see. I’ve got 3 pairs of long zip up boots, 5 pairs of work boots which look like regular shoes, 3 or 4 pairs of runners, 3 pairs of hiking boot/shoes, about 10 pairs of sandals type shoes, a white pair of low heel pumps, black pair of pumps and a high heel boot.( don’t wear heels often but sometimes I like to )

Half of these I got from my mom just last year since we are the same size and she didn’t need them. The work boots my husband brought home from where he works. Now I have too many so am donating most to goodwill.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Two pairs of dress shoes,and loafer types,one for summer and one for winter,No heels. One pair of boots for shoveling snow. Two pairs of beach shoes for when the kids decide Oma needs to go to the water park. . Sneakers and more sneakers. Usually from Walmart. They fit really well but I have to admit each pair must be tried on. Walmart isn't famous for consistency.  I buy several in different colors. I can usually get 2 or 3 years out of them. After that they become garden shoes.


----------



## Gaer

i pr summer sandles,  i pr  winter boots,  one pr black heels, Oh and one pair old Ugg Pull on boots.  That's it.


----------



## Pinky

Mine are almost all Naturalizer shoes .. dressy wedge sandals in 3 different colours, lower high heels, 2 pr. boots, slip-on casuals, couple of pair of Nikes, and a few more summer shoes.


----------



## AnnieA

Assorted styles in tan, black, brown, navy. I can make those work with any color I wear, but I do mostly wear earth tone clothes.


----------



## hollydolly

errrrm.... where should I start... ?.. perhaps enough to say I couldn't tell you how many shoes, and boots, trainers, and sandals , and everything in between..  *stands up*..clears throat,  I am a shoe-aholic ( well almost) ... 

I couldn't even tell you how man pairs of knee high, and ankle  boots I have without counting them, probably around 2  dozen .

..I have a lot less shoes that I did once have, over the last year or 2 I've donated loads  to Charities ( all hardly worn,m but just trying to free up space)

I wear sketchers now, rather than Nike or Adidas or similar , simply because I prefer the memory sole ( Go-ga mat)... and more of my shoes have a lower heel than those which have a high heel ( that's age and a bad back that's caused me to stop wearing high heels on a regular basis, but I still wear them car to bar when I go out in the evening )..   My shoes tend to be black , brown, and Burgundy  patent leather..  My sandals are open toed, and come in every colour including silver and gold...

My ankle  boots, are all  leather,  different styles from lace ups to slip on  Chelsea style..  from Black , right through colours to white...

My knee high boots, are all either Black , brown or Tan ..

These ankle boots I got in the sale at the beginning of the year just prior to the lockdown... 








... these are my newest brogue ankle boots


----------



## C'est Moi

Well, does the term "shoe ho" mean anything to you?   Yeah, that's me.


----------



## Aneeda72

I feel so under shoed.  One pair for winter, one pair for summer, and a really nice pair of walking shoes that my doctor insisted I buy.  Most expensive shoes I’ve ever owned.  I bought them at a speciality store.

I rarely wear them, cause I don‘t want to wear them out.  I wear them only if we are going to a place all day, like an amusement park, where I would walk a lot.  All my shoes are tennis shoes.

Three shoes at once is the most I’ve ever owned.  Why would you need more?  I understand wanting more, having more, but you really don’t need more.  IMO.


----------



## Keesha

C'est Moi said:


> Well, does the term "shoe ho" mean anything to you?   Yeah, that's me.


Yeah! That’s me right now. This year I’ve inherited more than I need. Too many. I need to donate some but the place I donate isn’t open yet.


----------



## Lizzie00

C'est Moi said:


> Well, does the term "shoe ho" mean anything to you?   Yeah, that's me.


My name is Lizzie.
I too am a shoe ho.


----------



## Sassycakes

Lizzie00 said:


> My name is Lizzie.
> I too am a shoe ho.



*Count me in, I am also a shoe ho. LOL*


----------



## hollydolly

Here's a few pics over the last few years where you can see various styles of shoes I'm wearing














Edited to removed some pics


----------



## jujube

Not very many.  A couple pairs of low-heeled dress shoes.  One pair of dressy flats.  Some Sketchers slip-ons. Two pairs of Clarks slip-ons. Two sets of sneakers. Two pairs of water shoes. Two pairs of rubber flip-flops. A pair of hiking boots.  And for some unfathomable reason, two pairs of serious snowboots I can't bring myself to get rid of.


----------



## Gary O'

jujube said:


> Not very many


Yeah, right

Guess it's not a guy thing

I have three pairs of hiking boots

All the same brand/style;

One pair still new

One pair for town

One pair so worn out, they no longer resemble footwear (I wear them daily)
Shoe goo is my friend

Just took this pic (wife thinks I'm nuts);





Then I have my evening 'slip-ons'
They 'were' tennie runners at one time (probably)



I do have some serious winter boots

Oh, and some church shoes somewhere for funerals and other special occasions


So, ladies,

* I..... am...... the..... real....shoe Ho*

_good ones…...but damn near worn out_


----------



## Aunt Marg

I fall into the minimalist category. 

Two pairs of runners (sneakers), three pairs of dress (formal wear), two pairs of casual, and my summer sandals.


----------



## Ceege

Many pairs of Sketchers for me in different colors.  For summer a few pairs of Rozys in different colors.  Winter boots for a snowy day and a few pairs of dress shoes.


----------



## Pappy

Two pairs of white New Balance walking shoes, one pair to beat around in and one for going to town. 1 pair black dress shoes I bought back in the 90s for a funeral. Got them at JC Penney.


----------



## Ronni

Ceege said:


> Many pairs of Sketchers for me in different colors.  For summer a few pairs of Rozys in different colors.  Winter boots for a snowy day and a few pairs of dress shoes.


What are Rozy's?


----------



## Lee

Not many, less than six pair but they all have a matching purse....does that count?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Two pairs of plain flat black shoes for weddings and funerals, two pairs of deck shoes, one pair of L.L. Bean two eye duck shoes for the winter.

Two pairs were bought new and three pairs were bought like new from the local charity shops.

Shoes are always in the back of my mind when I'm grazing the thrift shops.  I'm on the lookout now for another pair of deck shoes and a pair of winter shoes or boots.

For some reason, the winter boots usually turn up on the hottest day of the year!


----------



## Gary O'

Pappy said:


> 1 pair black dress shoes I bought back in the 90s for a funeral. Got them at JC Penney.


Y'know, one real good pair of those will last 'til that one funeral

Footwear....for guys (at least for this guy);
They gotta fit
Be comfy
Wear a good while

I've paid much for good hiking boots
.....and I've bought cheap ones

Now?
Cheap ones.....never (they are not worth the 'savings')
Highest prices ones? Not so fast
Medium priced....oh yeah

Thing is, they're never on the store shelves for long
So
When sumpm fits well.....I go back and buy at least three more pair


----------



## Em in Ohio

What shoes?  (Said by the barefoot lady)
But seriously, I have about 25 pairs, but in the last 6 months, I've only worn two!  They are my plastic, perforated mud shoes and the Sketchers that I wore on the two occasions when the refrigerator repairman entered my house!  I'm definitely due for a thorough wardrobe flushing!


----------



## Lizzie00

And a fad is born....


----------



## katlupe

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 107920



Sexy.............


----------



## katlupe

I have one pair of duck boots (they are not boots though, that is what they are called) that I wear in bad weather. They are really old and need to be replaced. I  have several pairs of sandals that I bought online and have never broke them in. I have a pair of moccasins that I can't wear because they make me hot. Need to donate those to the clothing bank. I have one pair of sandals bought for less than ten bucks at Walmart two years ago and that is what I wear when I leave my apartment. In my apartment I wear slippers but not allowed to wear them in the public areas of the building. I have an old pair of Talbots for winter when I go somewhere. They need to be replaced also.


----------



## Lewkat

Pinky said:


> Mine are almost all Naturalizer shoes .. dressy wedge sandals in 3 different colours, lower high heels, 2 pr. boots, slip-on casuals, couple of pair of Nikes, and a few more summer shoes.


Years ago, when I wore heels, I would only wear Naturalizers.  They were not only attractive, but the most comfortable heels made in my opinion.


----------



## Lewkat

Ronni said:


> What are Rozy's?


Rozy's are a classy and expensive shoe, Ronni.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Rozy's are a classy and expensive shoe, Ronni.


gotta say I've never heard of Rozy's either...


----------



## Ceege

Ronni said:


> What are Rozy's?


A light weight canvas shoe.
https://www.google.com/search?sourc...&ved=0ahUKEwiV3_rrmebpAhUGQ80KHdnYCzgQ4dUDCAw


----------



## Ronni

Ceege said:


> A light weight canvas shoe.
> https://www.google.com/search?sourc...&ved=0ahUKEwiV3_rrmebpAhUGQ80KHdnYCzgQ4dUDCAw


Oh!  I have 2 pair of those!!
You said Rozy.....that’s why I was confused.


----------



## Ceege

Ronni said:


> Oh!  I have 2 pair of those!!
> You said Rozy.....that’s why I was confused.


Oops.  A spelling faux pas


----------



## Ruthanne

I have several pairs of sneakers but only wear one because they are most comfortable; I have about 4 pairs of sandals but only one of them (new and stretchy) is comfortable anymore due to feet swelling some; I have 2 pairs of winter boots and only wear one due to comfort-ability; two pairs of regular shoes---never have worn one one pair because I don't like the design on them and the other is for dressing up, which I rarely do.


----------



## Gary O'

Lizzie00 said:


> And a fad is born....


Hey, tennies and shoes like 'em hardly ever really wear out (talking about the soles)
Jus' gotta cut off the toes section, lace up half way.....presto......hard sole slippers


----------



## moviequeen1

I have a pair of winter boots,4 pairs of New Balance walking shoes,usually buy  new ones every 6 months from all the walking I do. I have a pair of Sketcher sandals I bought at Kohl's last summer,found in my size,very comfortable


----------



## JaniceM

I hate buying clothes, including shoes, but the sneakers I'd been wearing were long past their life-expectancy    so I recently bought a new pair of sneakers and decided to also try a pair of surf shoes.  
I also have black platform loafers somewhere in the closet, and lace-up black shoes I bought around 3 years ago that are still in the box.


----------



## RadishRose

2 black, one grey, one tan leather sandal.  Oh, 1 snow boots.


----------



## Patros

Most of the year it’s too hot here for shoes....I do own two pairs of flat sandals for when I go out. I have trekking sandals for hiking and travel, and a pair of runners for when it’s cool enough to wear them. Three pairs of sneakers, also for when it’s cool. A pair of ankle boots in black suede. A pair of knee high black leather boots from a thrift store - last year it never got cool enough to wear them


----------



## Pinky

Patros said:


> Most of the year it’s too hot here for shoes....I do own two pairs of flat sandals for when I go out. I have trekking sandals for hiking and travel, and a pair of runners for when it’s cool enough to wear them. Three pairs of sneakers, also for when it’s cool. A pair of ankle boots in black suede. A pair of knee high black leather boots from a thrift store - last year it never got cool enough to wear them


Where do you live, Patros? By the way, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Butterfly

Mostly Nike sneakers nowdays, and of course, as my mother always advised, some "weddin' and funeral" shoes.  In days of old it was mostly high heels, which is probably why my feet are so screwed up.


----------



## Patros

Pinky said:


> Where do you live, Patros? By the way, Welcome to the forum!


I’m in Brisbane, Australia - sub tropics..


----------



## Pinky

Patros said:


> I’m in Brisbane, Australia - sub tropics..


I wondered if you were in Australia. I was happy to live in open-toed sandals when I lived in SA


----------



## Gardenlover

For me - it's bare [foot] as much as possible. I think natural is healthier.


----------



## RadishRose

Gardenlover said:


> For me - it's bare [foot] as much as possible. I think natural is healthier.


I agree, Gardy. Except for that time I walked into the tall grass and stepped on a nail sticking up from a piece of wood. I thought a snake bit me but my brother in law went through the weeds and found the nail. With my blood on it.

Did I learn anything? No. I still hate shoes.


----------



## CarolfromTX

In the summer I wear Clarks sandals. Get a new pair every year. I have dressier sandals for dressier occasions, but we are generally very casual. In the winter, I wear Sketchers. Usually sneakers. Like I said, casual.


----------



## AmberTea

This topic caused me to go to my shoe closet and look! Well, I have two pair of runner like shoes, two pair
of summer sandals, two pair of dress pumps, low heals, wow that is not many, I am not generally a big shoe
keeper. For winter and other seasons I have about the same I think, so totals maybe 18 pairs of shoes in some
sort of variety. Now ask me about purses? I have far less....


----------



## J-Kat

My feet are so messed up with bunions and hammertoes that I wear Sketchers and/or house slippers almost exclusively.  I won't wear sandals since my feet are so ugly.  Always hated flip-flops with that thingy between your toes.  I have a pair or two of leather flat shoes I wore when I was still working that I can stand to wear for a couple of hours if I have to attend a function that requires dress up.


----------



## hollydolly

2 pairs of my many sandals


----------



## Ronni

hollydolly said:


> 2 pairs of my many sandals


I love those! 

I’ve  struggled with plantar fasciitis since 2013, so if choose to wear a pair of shoes  doesn’t have decent arch support and I wear them for too long, I’ll get a painful flare-up.

All of my daily-wear shoes, including several pairs of flip flops, have appropriate arch support, so no cheap discount store shoes for me unfortunately.  The brands Reef and Sanuk sell arch support flip flops, and I primarily wear those. I wear flips and sandals almost exclusively in the summer, and none of them are inexpensive because you most always have to pay a premium for the orthotics support.

I do have a few pair of shoes that don’t have the orthotic support that I will wear out, to dinner or visiting with another couple, going to the movies etc. (all before COVID of course...now we don’t go anywhere!) The shoes might be on my feet for a couple of hours, but most of that time is spent sitting down and so they don’t bother me.


----------



## JaniceM

Throughout my entire life I've loathed slippers of any kind, never wore them since I had to as a young child.  But I'm a member of a site called bzzagent-  they send all kinds of freebies for members to try,  you get to keep the items, and all you need to do is write a review or two.  
These Isotoners is the most recent item I received.
I'm still not a fan of slippers, but these are quite comfortable:


----------



## hollydolly

A few more


----------



## LindaB

A lot of orthopedic shoes, lol


----------



## Aneeda72

Ronni said:


> I have a lot of shoes.  I like shoes.  I want to be able to match my shoes to whatever I'm wearing, not just color, but style, as well.  I don't want to wear an open toed sandal with a dress that requires pumps, or a wedge heel with completely casual attire.
> 
> But I have plenty of women friends who pretty much just wear one pair of sandal or flip flop type shoes in the summer, and another, closed toe type in the winter.  I just cannot fathom that, anymore than they can fathom my insistence on wearing so many different colors and styles.
> 
> What about you?


Shoes are expensive so I cover up my lack of a variety of shoes with an overabundance of cheap colorful socks


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> A few more


Nice variety! I like colour variety in my shoes as well.


----------



## Fyrefox

I have a surprising number of shoes for a male as compensation for my childhood years when I'd be bought one pair of leather shoes and one pair of canvas sneakers by my parents per year that were expected to last the full school year.  There were no "athletic shoes" back then, and sneakers were to be worn only in gym class.  If you hadn't outgrown the sneakers from the previous year, you could then wear them after school, but never to class, which wasn't considered proper...


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Nice variety! I like colour variety in my shoes as well.


 thanks Pinks... that's not all of them either, I have about 9 pairs of sketchers...( which is what I wear if I'm doing a lot of walking, since I got the PF when I was working)... and I have loads of boots of all types..


----------



## hollydolly

Fyrefox said:


> I have a surprising number of shoes for a male as compensation for my childhood years when I'd be bought one pair of leather shoes and one pair of canvas sneakers by my parents per year that were expected to last the full school year.  There were no "athletic shoes" back then, and sneakers were to be worn only in gym class.  If you hadn't outgrown the sneakers from the previous year, you could then wear them after school, but never to class, which wasn't considered proper...


 My childhood was the same. If I got holes in my shoes then they had cardboard stuffed into them, I didn't get new shoes unless mine were literally falling off my feet...so I think I have always done the same as you and compensated for that as an adult. I absolutely hate seeing scruffy shoes on me or anyone


----------

